# Hypertension,thrombophilia-(blood clotting),Pre-eclampsia!!



## kayleigh89

Hiya as u all know my lil boy grew wings in may :( we had a post mortem done we got the results monday,Today i have recieved a letter sayin i need to be tested for Hypertension! has anyone ever had this done?Also i have had to have some bloods tested again for thrombophilia has any1 ever had any of these 3? that could be a reason why u lost ur angel/angels?

And has anyone gone onto having a healthy baby???

Thanks all x


----------



## AshleyNichole

hey hun didn't want to r&r, but I have many miscarriages none in the 2nd tri though. But did have testing done to find out I have blood clots, I have now been put on blood clotting injections 2x a day, and everything seems to be going well so far. :hugs:


----------



## kayleigh89

AshleyNichole said:


> hey hun didn't want to r&r, but I have many miscarriages none in the 2nd tri though. But did have testing done to find out I have blood clots, I have now been put on blood clotting injections 2x a day, and everything seems to be going well so far. :hugs:

Hiya babes,
Yeh i got told in next pregnancy i'll be put on Aspirin xx


----------



## AshleyNichole

Yes I am on baby aspirin also everyday. I started that before even getting pregnant.


----------



## MaevesMummy

Hi,
I have antiphospholipid Syndrome, a form of thrombophillia which caused placental abruption in Maeves pregnancy, Reccurrent Miscarriage and placental insufficiency in my Rainbow (only very mild, waiting on placental results).
It can cause preclampsia too.
Its not much comfort to know after loosing a child, but it can be treated with asprin.
I was on clexane, and asprin this time arround. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I lost Maeve after bleeding from my placenta caused pPROM, she held in there untill infection took hold, causing labour. xxxx


----------



## Perfect_pink

I had servere pre eclampsia and hypertensiom
Which caused my placenta abruption n why i had to deliver oliver very very early, i havnt had my 6 week check to get all my test results back yet though x


----------



## Andypanda6570

I have no info on this, but I wanted to say I am SO deeply sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Curlybug

I lost my baby Alexander at 41 weeks, but had hypertension late on. Im going to have blood tests like the ones suggested to you (although my dr said it wasnt necessary after losing only 1 baby!!! Im not risking it again if I can help it!) and I will have to take aspirin next time (starting now, before next time).
I havnt got a happy tale yet, but I hope to soon. 
I hope everything goes well with you x


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh Curlybug I cant believe your doctor said that!! As though 1 baby isn't already too much!!!


----------

